# Getting into Marine career



## lamborg

Fellow mates, pardon me if I posted this thread in the wrong section but I thought this section to be the most appropriate.

I am willing to get into a Marine career and in that I am mostly interested in ship navigation. A long-term goal would be to Captain a ship, cargo, cruise or smaller. 
The problem lies, I have absolutely no idea on how to go about it. None of my friends are in this field and hence cannot guide me in any way. So if anyone here could help me, guide me, or just give me a little push in the right direction, I would be thankful.

**Some details follow**
A little about me, I will be completing my Bachelor's in Engineering Physics soon, and I am from India (I understand edu. paths would be different from country to country).
Now I _think _the logical step for me now would be to get a Master's in probably Marine engineering or similar?
If you need any more information in order to give a better answer, I would be happy to provide of course.

Any help, small or big would be highly appreciated. (Thumb)

Thanks


----------



## Geoff Gower

*Careers - The Merchant Navy Association*

Out of many site I would suggest this one and then move on to others.
Good Luck it is marvellous career if you make the grades

www.mna.org.uk/careers.html


British Shipping The recruitment of school-leavers into the Merchant Navy to train as officer cadets is co-ordinated centrally by the Chamber of Shipping.


----------



## lamborg

Here's a thing.
Does getting a Diploma in Nautical Science with a CoC (Officer of the Watch Certificate of Competency), make me eligible for the job and suitable to further pursue a stable career?

Thanks


----------

